# Demi Glace



## inchrisin (May 25, 2016)

Looks tasty.  Any idea what we should do with all the scrap meat & veg?

Food Wishes Video Recipes: “Cheater” Demi Glace – Because Chicken + Beef = Veal


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2016)

I don't understand the question. What scrap meat and veg?


----------



## medtran49 (May 25, 2016)

Maybe he's talking about what's leftover after the cooking?  We've made stock/demi glace before and if that's what is being asked about, then it's grossly overcooked and doesn't have a whole lot of flavor left.  That's the whole point of cooking it for so long, you want to extract ALL or at least as much as possible of the flavor from the veges and meats.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2016)

Yes, all the flavor and nutrition has been cooked out of it. Nothing to do but throw it away, unless you have chickens


----------



## medtran49 (May 25, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Yes, all the flavor and nutrition has been cooked out of it. Nothing to do but throw it away, unless you have chickens


 
You would have chickens eat chicken?  Oh the horror!


----------



## GotGarlic (May 25, 2016)

Hm. Didn't think about that. There's probably not much "chicken" left after cooking it that long, though.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2016)

I'm sorry, I just  couldn't toss it! 

I would have to pick through it and salvage some of the better looking bits to add to some soup or a batch of hash.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 26, 2016)

The Aunt Bea, after simmering for 12-14 hours, there won't be any flavor or texture left. I don't like to throw away good food, either, but this won't taste good.

I tried doing that the first time I made stock and the meat and veg were utterly tasteless.


----------



## medtran49 (May 26, 2016)

Yep, we were going to make ravioli or something with it the first time.  Once it's out of the stock and dries out a bit, it has absolutely no taste and the texture is just dry and gross.  We occasionally give the dogs some right out of the pot with a bit of stock and just cooled enough for a treat mixed in with their food, but that's about it.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 26, 2016)

I'm sure you are both correct.

The truth is that I could never bring myself to make a recipe with 7 pounds of meat that ended up in the trash!


----------



## RPCookin (May 26, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> I'm sorry, I just  couldn't toss it!
> 
> I would have to pick through it and salvage some of the better looking bits to add to some soup or a batch of hash.





GotGarlic said:


> The Aunt Bea, after simmering for 12-14 hours, there won't be any flavor or texture left. I don't like to throw away good food, either, but this won't taste good.
> 
> I tried doing that the first time I made stock and the meat and veg were utterly tasteless.



Yep.  The whole point of the long simmer is to extract every possible bit of flavor from the rough ingredients.  There is nothing left worth reusing after 14 hours.


----------

